# Adding Website address to paintalk.com



## APS INC. (Sep 17, 2009)

This has probaby been covered ( but I can't seem to find the answer). How do I add our website address to our signature and to the box on the left?
Thank you.
Patrece


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

go into userCP and select your signature. type your website in the signature section.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Y, let me sidetrack tis thread since it is answered! I see you are using Google Toolbar, any problems slowing FF down? Have you checked out the sidewikis?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

No, no slowing problems, but it does eat into the cpu a bit..not too much though. I have not tried sidewikis because I didn't know about it....just watched a video on it....looks like an awesome idea. Will try it out later this week.


----------



## APS INC. (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you for the quick response and even showing a demo of what to do ya'll! I appreciate it.:thumbup:
Patrece


----------

